# Commercial Culinary Incubator opening Soon In Charlotte NC



## godsmichael (Sep 1, 2011)

*Commercial Kitchen for Rent* in the greater Charlotte area opening soon. 
looking for culinary entrepreneurs who need an incubator for their venture.
Please call: *704-449-6760*, 9AM until 5PM or feel free to leave a message

after hours, or reply here in the forum.


----------



## skkowalczyk (Sep 26, 2012)

I came across your thread regarding the Commercial Culinary Incubator coming to Charlotte soon back in 2011....has it arrived?  Any additional information on it?  Would love to learn more!


----------

